# Black and Blue Jigs



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

So, I have read a lot of conversation on this forum about how wonderful black and blue jigs are... Well, I have finally bought one, and just wondered if anyone could give a jig rookie some tips on how to fish it? I have never used jigs of any kind, and just want to make sure I am using it properly...


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

if you mean a finesse jig then it's really just a bump the thing along the bottom sorta thing. they are generally meant to emulate crawfish/crayfish/crawdad with a slow bouncing retrieve. 

to clarify, the black/blue or really any dark colored jig is usually for overcast, low visibility, or night/evening fishing. as a general rule of thumb, lighter on clear days with good visibility and darker on gray days and/or poor visibility. I usually work along this spectrum (for plastics in general with the possible exception of swimbaits which I just match the local baitfish population): 

clear --> murky (or sunny --> cloudy): pumpkinseed/white/MORF --> watermelon --> black/blue


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

gabertooth said:


> So, I have read a lot of conversation on this forum about how wonderful black and blue jigs are... Well, I have finally bought one, and just wondered if anyone could give a jig rookie some tips on how to fish it? I have never used jigs of any kind, and just want to make sure I am using it properly...


again, if you mean a finesse jig, here's a good info/fyi vid on the topic: http://www.bassresource.com/bass-fishing-videos/finesse-jigs.html


----------



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks, i was referring to finesse jigs... I took it out the other day, but i think the water was too clear because nothing even gave it a second thought... plus i didn't work it long because psycologically i can't get my brain to believe that a bass will strike something that moves so slow... I know they go after soft plastics and jigs, but having used spinner/crank baits my whole life, its hard to switch my timing and slow down...


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

gabertooth said:


> Thanks, i was referring to finesse jigs... I took it out the other day, but i think the water was too clear because nothing even gave it a second thought... plus i didn't work it long because psycologically i can't get my brain to believe that a bass will strike something that moves so slow... I know they go after soft plastics and jigs, but having used spinner/crank baits my whole life, its hard to switch my timing and slow down...


yeah i can totally sympathize. somehow i feel like i'm covering more water with the cranks and swimbaits (which of course i am since it's a faster retrieve). so slowly working a jig, while productive, can make me quickly feel like i'm either missing fish or wasting my time. 

i usually solve the problem of my impatience by carrying two rods, one rigged up with a crank/swimbait and the other with a jig. that way i can feel like i can quickly cover a given area of water (getting the 'easy' bass with the 'more entertaining' set up) and then, should that prove fruitless - or lots of times i can see the bass but they strike short or are too bunched up on cover for a crank to give them time to strike - i switch to the jig.

in general, i will cover water i can't readily see cover/structure on with the 'fast baits' and then target specific cover/structure (weedbeds, timber, big rocks, etc) with the jigs so i at least 'know' at some level that there are fish and i'm not piddling away my time (with the slow retrieve involved with finessing the bass) on fish that aren't even there.

i pretty much take the same approach to any 'slow' bait like a slug-go or a wacky worm... helps me deal with my fishing adhd while still hitting the bass from two different angles (from a presentation/lure standpoint)


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

GT,

I have caught a ton of nice bass on a big bass jig with a big trailer attached. I typically use either Booyah Boo Jig in 3/4 oz or 1/2 oz with a Yum Money craw trailer. I use both black/blue and green pumpkin with the same color trailer. I also sometimes use a Buckeye Lures Mop Jig in 1/2 oz, brown color, with a Havoc Swimbait trailer in Bama Bug color.

I fish in open water a lot, with little obvious structure. I cast the big jig as far as I can throw it and let it sink to the bottom. I use a couple of different retrieves. I sometimes bounce it along the bottom, all the way back to me and I sometime swim it just off the bottom all the way back. Both methods have produced a lot of fish. For both styles, the bite is typically like a worm bite. I feel a tap, tap tap, I stop, lower the rod tip, reel up any slack and WHAM set the hook hard.

So far this spring, swimming the jig has been equally productive vs. bouncing it. Also green pumpkin and brown have produced much more than black/blue for me, but last year black/blue produced more.

Use the jig! It can be a very productive lure used several different ways.


----------



## gabertooth (Apr 16, 2013)

so with the slow bounce baits, is there such a thing as being too slow? too fast? happy medium? I found myself the other day starting pretty slow, but by the time i threw it a few times i was really getting it moving and would have to tell myself to slow my retreival...


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

gabertooth said:


> so with the slow bounce baits, is there such a thing as being too slow? too fast? happy medium? I found myself the other day starting pretty slow, but by the time i threw it a few times i was really getting it moving and would have to tell myself to slow my retreival...


For me, early spring - extra slow, late spring/summer faster, almost continuous drag, drop, retrieve or swim it. Try both ways. If the fish are there, they'll let you know....


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

TIC said:


> GT,
> 
> I have caught a ton of nice bass on a big bass jig with a big trailer attached. I typically use either Booyah Boo Jig in 3/4 oz or 1/2 oz with a Yum Money craw trailer. I use both black/blue and green pumpkin with the same color trailer. I also sometimes use a Buckeye Lures Mop Jig in 1/2 oz, brown color, with a Havoc Swimbait trailer in Bama Bug color.
> 
> ...


do you fish from shore or a boat?


----------



## BuckIfan09 (Mar 25, 2009)

After reading this thread, I feel like I could be an expert in no time. Samifish and Tic pretty much explained it extremely well. I learned to finesse jig 3 years ago. Up until that time I hated it. The typical slow or slower reel in and trying to distinguish a real bite to a rock was truly painful. I guess I would get frustrated fishing with my friends and they were jigging and bringing in a variety of fish and I would go blank on cranks or even live bait under a bobber. I put away my heavier gear, went to lighter stuff and stocked up on jig heads, twister tails, and tubes. Spent most 1 year working and learning the feel of jigs. Now, mind you I probably would say I easily put 100lbs worth of jig heads in the water to hopefully dissolve and disappear. Lol. Talk to people and watch other fishermen jigging. You can learn a lot different retrieve styles that are working or not working. Patience and determination to learn to jig is the key. Once you get it down and understand what colors work better when, it becomes a great way to fish if you cranks, spinners and the such are just not working. Plus, if you get the color right, you can use that info when switching back to cranks, spinners, swim baits and the such. Good luck out there.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I am very late on the topic, I have absolutely no input due to being very green on jigs and slow retrieval looking for bass...although this summer will be dedicated to it. 

I just wanted to say that your guys advice really helps someone with no bass background!...I just wanted to say thanks. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I agree with Samifish's post, this is the first year Ive really gotten into Bass fishing mostly Smallies, but after doing a lot of Crappie fishing last Fall and March-June this year, Ive learned a lot about playing a fish and finese type fishing, I rarely use a crank lure, Plastics are always my go to lure for Lmb and Smb. Pan fishing can teach the most aggresive Bass fisherman to fish with a feel I believe. Also there is a lot of good info on Bassresources.com, check out some of Gene's (Flukemaster) videos on U tube.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

theres way to many options, one jig aint universal, but they are a great tool... i love a good jig fish!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

ranger373v said:


> theres way to many options, one jig aint universal, but they are a great tool... i love a good jig fish!


I feel the same way. There are certain lures I'm partial to, but the conditions, etc. dictate what I throw. I've spent many hundreds of hours using lures I was comfortable with and not catching fish. Whenever I decide to stop being a rockhead and throw a different lure and/or approach, my results seem to be much better. I'm going to focus on jerkbaits this coming year. I don't like using them, so that tells me I need to use them a lot more....


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

First of all...BLUE/BLACK is one of my FAVORITE Plastics colors, for Night, dense clouds, and muddy water...Keitech made a wicked Blue/Black silver glitter, and I dye my own, now that they stopped making that color for some strange reason!

I know this goes against every principle in fishing, especially if you are a Pro...but others have tried and succeeded also.
There are MANY different jigs and MANY different ways to fish them...BUT, you can also fish a plain round jig-head many ways!
Just as an example ...instead of switching different jigs, I switch different profiles and sizes of plastics...I will put a slim Keitech on a jighead, to put me on the bottom, I will slowly bounce it over the bottom tapping rocks etc....If I don't get a bite I will vary retrieves...no bite, and I will use less weight and move up in the water column and stop/start/twitch, then speed up a constant retrieve, vary pace, and rhythm! The fish, if they are there, will dictate what you need to be doing, and this may change throughout the day!
If fish are there and I don't get a bite on different colors, I will move to a different profile, a FAT one, or a shad Body, and start again! Normally it doesn't take long for you to figure it out. Sometimes they want it SUPER SLOW and sometimes A KVD burner, sometimes Topwater, and sometimes deep or in-between. 
The different paddles and profiles emit different vibrations and disturbances...you can bring a Tractor trailer through the water, a tiny minnow, or a big juicy lobster...whatever is on their menu!

This is also how I fish for Walleye and Crappie and in running water...I know it's not the proper thing to do, but it works, and I don't have to carry a suitcase on wheels!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Intimidator and I have a lot in common in the way we fish even if we fish waters that have little in common. I'm a smallmouth in rivers guy. My go to lure is a jig, then my second choice is a jig, then my third choice...you get the picture. I carry a lot of lures with me but I'm guessing half the fish I catch in a year are on some sort of jig. You vary the weight of the jig head to match the depth and current. And then you can mix and match body styles and colors. Plus I'm a big fan of hair jigs, craft fur, marabou, bucktails.
If I were to head to the river with just my little box of jigheads, jigs and plastic bodies I wouldn't feel handicapped at all. Send me out with all the spinners and crankbaits I could carry and I'd still feel like I was missing something. When stream fishing for bass I usually carry jigheads from 1/16 to 3/8. Three inch Dominator grubs, Three inch River Rock grubs, four inch Berkley gulp grubs, River Rock Strikers ( a shad body like Intimidators Keitech), bitsy bug weedless jigs, Jewel sculpins and marabou and craft fur jigs I tie myself. With those I can do everything from bounce along the bottom to fish fast current right below a riffle. One more point about jig fishing. In a stream the angle you fish can make a big difference. Straight upstream will get you deeper (and hung up a lot) Downstream will rise in the water column. Across lets you follow the lure downstream on a tight line or swim it back. Sometimes changing the angle you are fishing a spot in current is more important than changing the weight of the jig. And jigs are more affected by your choice of line than most lures too. You could write a book on just fishing round ball jidheads alone much less all the others. But learning how to fish jigs well is the most important skill you could learn for the waters and fish we have around here if ya ask me.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't tell me you fish braid alot...if you do, I may have just found my "Life Partner"!!LOL




oldstinkyguy said:


> Intimidator and I have a lot in common in the way we fish even if we fish waters that have little in common. I'm a smallmouth in rivers guy. My go to lure is a jig, then my second choice is a jig, then my third choice...you get the picture. I carry a lot of lures with me but I'm guessing half the fish I catch in a year are on some sort of jig. You vary the weight of the jig head to match the depth and current. And then you can mix and match body styles and colors. Plus I'm a big fan of hair jigs, craft fur, marabou, bucktails.
> If I were to head to the river with just my little box of jigheads, jigs and plastic bodies I wouldn't feel handicapped at all. Send me out with all the spinners and crankbaits I could carry and I'd still feel like I was missing something. When stream fishing for bass I usually carry jigheads from 1/16 to 3/8. Three inch Dominator grubs, Three inch River Rock grubs, four inch Berkley gulp grubs, River Rock Strikers ( a shad body like Intimidators Keitech), bitsy bug weedless jigs, Jewel sculpins and marabou and craft fur jigs I tie myself. With those I can do everything from bounce along the bottom to fish fast current right below a riffle. One more point about jig fishing. In a stream the angle you fish can make a big difference. Straight upstream will get you deeper (and hung up a lot) Downstream will rise in the water column. Across lets you follow the lure downstream on a tight line or swim it back. Sometimes changing the angle you are fishing a spot in current is more important than changing the weight of the jig. And jigs are more affected by your choice of line than most lures too. You could write a book on just fishing round ball jidheads alone much less all the others. But learning how to fish jigs well is the most important skill you could learn for the waters and fish we have around here if ya ask me.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I've posted this before but I have found the best way to learn a bait is to find the clearest water you can find and work the bait as many different ways as possible while watching the bait. I was quite surprised at how little you need to move the tip of the rod in order to make the bait move!

I learned that working a jig in gin clear water at a quarry I like to go to. Jigs were "that bait" other people used forever. But I dedicated a week worth of fishing time to working a jig with/without trailers. I will say that the amount of presentations you can have with a jig floored me.

Good luck, tight lines!

Mr. A


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Exactly...you have to understand what movements your bait is making so you know what is needed to imitate the prey they will want to eat, or make it do something to make them react and strike!
Funny...normally when I give someone a Keitech...I'll give them a little demo in shallow water so they can see the different movements etc. 
Stick a Keitech Swing Impact under a bobber in shallow water and watch that tail move with the water...just like a minnow staying in one spot, unaware of any danger...gulp...gone! Retreive that same bait with a little "Pace" and it is a fleeing minnow....twitch it and stop and start and it is a dying minnow...bounce it off the bottom and it is a worm, leech, or 'dad! 
1 jig like this, equals many lures and you've covered most of the food they are eating...now with the even smaller 2" Swing Impacts you are talking covering insect larva, etc for panfish too!





Mr. A said:


> I've posted this before but I have found the best way to learn a bait is to find the clearest water you can find and work the bait as many different ways as possible while watching the bait. I was quite surprised at how little you need to move the tip of the rod in order to make the bait move!
> 
> I learned that working a jig in gin clear water at a quarry I like to go to. Jigs were "that bait" other people used forever. But I dedicated a week worth of fishing time to working a jig with/without trailers. I will say that the amount of presentations you can have with a jig floored me.
> 
> ...


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

This is a rather old thread but im bored. I'll share my 2 cents.

Jigs are hard to get into. I spent several trips on the water getting shut out before i caught my first jig bass. Bites are few and far between, but you do seem to select for larger fish. My advice is to go out and fish only with jigs, leave your other gear at home. Make yourself learn how to use them, how to feel bites, etc.

Black and blue jigs are deadly on big largemouth. They are hands down my go to bait for big largemouth. I have a variety of colors in my box but I always feel more confident in black and blue...as stupid as it sounds it's true.. I'll throw it for 3 hours without a bite, while only going half that long before giving up on the other colors. I prefer to hop it when the waters warm enough.....55 plus, cooler than that and I prefer to drag it very slowly. Match it with a black and blue creature bait.....i like Berkleys 4" crazy legs chigger craw. My jig of preference is buckeye lures mop jig in 3/8 and 1/2oz. 

For stream smallies my girlfriend found a pretty good pattern on bronze, brown, and green pumpkin jigs with chigger craws. I was amazed that smallies would take such large profile baits. After a season of butt whoopins on local streams, I have came to the realization that I was wrong. She swam them 90 percent of the time, stopping and slowing the presentation down only when she felt she was in a good spot. I tried black and blue for smallies but I didn't do very well, I switched to green pumpkin and it was a night and day difference. 

So I guess I'd say go black and blue for largemouth, but go with a brown hue for smallies.....just as a general rule of thumb. Of course crayfish have a life cycle that causes a change in their shell color so color preference may vary. ....but i won't get into that. Generally speaking those are my preferences.

Ive rambled long enough, so here's some pics of jig fish. Amanda's two best jig smallies and my two best jig largemouth of this year.






Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Those are some great fish. Congrats!!!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

And blue on black makes for a great song as well


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> And blue on black makes for a great song as well


Out of the blue, and into the black?


----------

